# Pre-Stain! Is it really necessary?



## Abn101mp (Oct 11, 2016)

I have found the certain Pre-Stain/conditioners are completely unpredictable. Having gone years without using a pre-stain on soft woods, I heard from an old timer, whom I really admire, that it is a big help from causing the stain to pool and cause, as he called it, skid marks, on ur work. 
However, I have found it to be unpredictable as far as trying have a consistent shade throughout a project, and it is an added step in the process. 
Maybe I have yet to find a good mild pre-stain conditioner but I am about to go back to my old ways.
Thoughts??


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I use dyes, shellac wash and barrier coats, and lacquer based pigment stains, usually Mohawk or Behlen, so not for me.

I personally think most home center stains are for suckers… The final look is often a crap shoot.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The effort is usually directed at preventing "blotch". I guess one person's blotch is another person's figure, so i don't use conditioners a lot….come to think of it I don't use stain a lot. But if I'm doing something for someone else (family members only) and they want stain, I have used the methods Oggie (ex lacquer based stains, never tried them) mentioned, and they work well enough I don't see a need for other concoctions.


----------

